# Toronto City Pass



## Don40 (Dec 4, 2009)

Has anyone used the Toronto city Pass and what are your thoughts for trying to visit the locations in 2 days around Christmas.

I know I am a little crazy, but my kids want to see snow and Canad at the same time so We are driving to Canada after Christmas and wanted some suggestions as to places for beginners to ski, snowmobile all within 4 days total in Canada.

We will be driving from Florida and making stops along the way.

Thanks for any suggestions.

Don


----------



## moonstone (Dec 4, 2009)

If our current weather keeps up there won't be any snow in Toronto for Christmas! I live in ski country (2hrs north of Toronto) & still have green grass on my lawn.:whoopie:  
The City Pass is worth it if you are going to get an early start each day and see 2 or 3 places a day to get your moneys worth. The CN Tower & Royal Ont Museum are do-able in 1 day if you hurry thru but depending on your childrens' ages they could probably spend an entire day at the Science Centre. The Zoo is a little out of town (city center) so with driving back & forth will take another whole day. Keep in mind that all the 'tourist' places will also be filled with local parents amusing their children who are off school for the holidays. 
Have a great trip - hope there will be snow for you (& Christmas)!
~Diane


----------



## Smooth Air (Dec 5, 2009)

Don, you may want to consider stopping in Ellicotteville, New York for skiing. Google "Holiday Valley". You will have to reserve now. They may already be sold out. It's only 3 weeks away!

Ellicotteville, NY is a about an hour from Niagara Falls, Canada. 
I think E'ville has a better chance of snow than Toronto during your time frame.

Smooth Air


----------



## Don40 (Dec 6, 2009)

I am surprised that Toronto will not have snow, global warming I guess.  I will keep my fingers crossed as Holiday Mountain looks like they just started to make snow.
Thanks for the suggestions on the City Pass, we might skip the Zoo.  The other places seem really interesting and we would still save if we skip the Zoo.  Thanks for the suggestion of getting an early start.

I am hoping the roads are good for our trip, and snow once we get there.  If push comes to shove we will drive to ski country 2 hours north or more to see the elusive snow.  Things we do for our kids.

Don


----------



## amanven (Dec 7, 2009)

Don40 said:


> I am surprised that Toronto will not have snow, global warming I guess.  I will keep my fingers crossed as Holiday Mountain looks like they just started to make snow.
> Thanks for the suggestions on the City Pass, we might skip the Zoo.  The other places seem really interesting and we would still save if we skip the Zoo.  Thanks for the suggestion of getting an early start.
> 
> I am hoping the roads are good for our trip, and snow once we get there.  If push comes to shove we will drive to ski country 2 hours north or more to see the elusive snow.  Things we do for our kids.
> ...



Collingwood and areas around Georgian Bay have snow now.  As soon as the temperatures stay below freezing and a good North West wind whips up, the lake effect snow moves in.  It is getting cold enough now on a daily basis the ski hills around Collingwood will be able to make snow.  If it stays cold enough for them to build up a base then they will be able to stay open if the temps go back up again.  There is no snow in Southern Ontario south of Barrie Ontario by Xmas that could change.  Last year the snow was well established by Christmas but I have seen as many green Christmases as I have white ones.  Collingwood, Barrie, Orillia or Parry Sound Ontario are your best bets for snow activities at Christmas time.
In your quest for snow, you might want to keep one thing in mind.  If you are "lucky" and Toronto does get hit with a significant snowfall while you are here you could find yourself in some nasty driving conditions that people from southern climates are not used to dealing with.  It may not happen and I don't want to plant doubts in your mind about your planned trip but it is a fact here that it doesn't take much snow to seriously snarl Toronto traffic especially early in the winter season when Toronto drivers haven't fully adjusted their driving habits for winter conditions.  Depending on the weather forecast for the Toronto area you might want to consider seeking out the snow in the slightly less urbanized areas of Ontario.


----------



## Don40 (Dec 7, 2009)

I was looking at the weather channel and it says snow, I use to live in Toronto and moved to Florida when I was a senior in High School.  my memories were we always had snow on Christmas day.
As for driving in snow I have done it, but not in a long long time and I am hoping it is like a bicycle.  We have an all wheel drive SUV, and brand new tires this should help.  I can remember the days of doing donuts in the parking lots, and on the roads for fun and sliding down the hills when we had freezing rain so I will take my time and pray for good driving weather while I am there.

Thanks for all of your help, I do remember the traffic and can only imagine what it is like today.

Don


----------



## amanven (Dec 8, 2009)

Don40 said:


> I do remember the traffic and can only imagine what it is like today.
> 
> Don



10 times worse, and the donuts in the parking lot.....they do them on the 401 now! 
Your chances snow are going up tonight.  Have a good trip!!!


----------



## CSB (Dec 8, 2009)

Don, if you are in Toronto and don't have time to drive north for ski country, there are two ski hills in the Toronto area. 

1) Earl Bales Park:  http://www.toronto.ca/parks/recreation_facilities/skiing/northyorkski.htm#rates

2) Uplands Ski in Thornhill just outside the city. http://www.uplandsgolfandski.com/skihome2010.html

Uplands has a discovery ski package. This includes a group ski lesson, rental equipment and the ski lift all included. There are private ski lessons available as well.

These two places are not open yet and are very dependent on the weather. The projected opening for Uplands is Dec 15th.

Let us know how you enjoyed your vacation.


----------



## Smooth Air (Dec 8, 2009)

You need snow tires.


----------



## Don40 (Dec 9, 2009)

Cindy, I have skied at Thornhill when I was a kid.  I will call to see how the snow is when we get closer to travel time.  The kids are getting excited as Toronto has snow now.  This should be a fun adventure.

I have shown the boys pictures of Niagara Falls and they are getting pumped up.

Thanks for the suggestions.

Don


----------



## am1 (Dec 12, 2009)

*metro zoo*

The zoo is really not that far from downtown. Around 30 minutes with no traffic.  It is a lot of walking and a lot of it is outdoors.  The indoor parts are very humid (for the animals) so the cold really hits you when you are outside.  That being said it is a great place to visit.  I live about 2 miles from the zoo. 

The CN Tower has a restaurant on top which can be a good deal.  Food is pricey but you get free entry. If you are getting the city pass then its less of a deal.  You still get to skip the line and spend 60 minutes getting the whole view of the city.


----------

